# Attention Homebrew Channel Users!



## beehdaubs (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats right.  If you use Homebrew channel...which I know some people do...me....you have a risk to be banned from WFC the next time you play any game online.  So if you want to continue playing online, you must delete the homebrew channel.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y9P9QkDWho
http://www.youtube.com/v/3y9P9QkDWho


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 22, 2009)

Ill be a noob then, 

PS, I downloaded it last night and i dont have a clue how to use it..


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh........Well....We can say Bye-Bye to Homebrew then.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Sucks for the guy making those 'New' DLCs.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 22, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> Ill be a noob then,
> 
> PS, I downloaded it last night and i dont have a clue how to use it..


It would be a better idea to just trash it :l
I did...bye homebrew  :O   :'(


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Sucks for the guy making those 'New' DLCs.


He might not be using homebrew though....


----------



## djman900 (Mar 22, 2009)

i will get the homebrew neway

uhh w8 never mind i updated my wii D:


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Sucks for the guy making those 'New' DLCs.


Who..?


----------



## Wish (Mar 22, 2009)

HAHA. =3


----------



## royal 9999 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol good thing i never downloaded it


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah , a friend of mine got ban , but u will  only be ban if u cheat online ..


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The person whose making the "*New*" DLC _might_ stop because of this.

<small><small><small><small>New = Hacked.</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Jarrrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, What if they're not using Homebrew?


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, Homebrew isn't meant for making new content in games.  It was designed more along the lines of hacking.

USB Gecko is what I think can be used for creating new content.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said _might_.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

But someone got deban and he still cheats


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> But someone got deban and he still cheats


Yes, but he can't go online anymore.  Thats the price you pay.


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

Well at least Nintendo is doing it's job.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Mar 22, 2009)

Some people say that they still go online and cheat , i saw a video of mkWii


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 22, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Some people say that they still go online and cheat , i saw a video of mkWii


Did you check the date?


----------



## MygL (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Nintendo!!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 22, 2009)

In about a week, there will be a new update for the Homebrew Channel that makes it undetectable.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

*wipes forehead* Well I'm in the clear.

I guess it sucks for the people who DO have it though.


----------



## Joe (Mar 22, 2009)

I just deleted mine. x]


----------



## Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

*censored.3.4*

the rumor was 2-3 weeks though..


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

Hasn't affected me. I guess it's because I don't have Homebrew.


----------



## Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> In about a week, there will be a new update for the Homebrew Channel that makes it undetectable.


They have like half of it done. Don't they?


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

They probably have it completely done but are just playing around with it in private.


----------



## Joe (Mar 22, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> Dragorium15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope it will be done soon!
I'm keeping all my files on my SF card in case something does happen.


----------



## -Aaron (Mar 22, 2009)

Whoa.
I didn't expect you guys to have the Homebrew Channel.....


----------



## Coraircate (Mar 22, 2009)

I bet you didn't expect that Ash would be the second chosen one either? Or that Waluigi and Walgina would convert?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Whoa.
> I didn't expect you guys to have the Homebrew Channel.....


A TON of people here do. They just didn't see this topic yet.


----------



## Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

Dude, it's only if you use a cheat online for ex. the bullet bill cheat in mkwii
If you use that on wifi starting today your screwed.


----------



## Nic (Mar 22, 2009)

I got banned forever and I un-banned myself formatting my Wii.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2009)

I only use it on ACCF am i safe? lol i dont own MKW  >_<


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Oh........Well....We can say Bye-Bye to Homebrew then.


So you think...


----------



## Princess (Mar 22, 2009)

Wolf said:
			
		

> I only use it on ACCF am i safe? lol i dont own MKW  >_<


I used Mkwii for an ex of a cheat
ACCF all those new "items" or your happy money cheats count.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..Actually..Now that i look at it.......I rethink about it...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Phew i deleted HBC am i still screwed if i made some bells from it? xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 22, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTFO BB UR NOT ALLOWED ON INTERWEBS!!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No yes he is. NAO he is. Garrett. PORTAL NAO


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm betting you Nintendo will do something about Gecko OS too.


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm betting you Nintendo will do something about Gecko OS to.


Most likely......Yes...
NOOOOOOOOOOO IM BLUE  :'(


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm guessing Nintendo doesn't like it when people try to hack their next gen consoles.

The SD card compatibility for the DSi is just another one of those free shots that'll only be available for a while.


----------



## sauceisis (Mar 22, 2009)

what if we dont hack bt have hacked items..


----------



## Mickey (Mar 22, 2009)

Aceilikecookies said:
			
		

> what if we dont hack bt have hacked items..


Then it shouldn't affect you.

Bottom line and the fact of the matter is people, IF and ONLY IF you have HBC on your Wii, you'll get banned. Unless I was informed otherwise.


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2009)

I re downloaded HBC, & Hacked MKW online, & I got no error code x]

*I DO NOT HACK MKW ONLINE, THIS IS A ONCE TIME!*


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 23, 2009)

uhm... i think im the only one that dosent know what homebrew channel IS...


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> uhm... i think im the only one that dosent know what homebrew channel IS...


You can play DVD's, Hack any game.


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 23, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Ray_lofstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thats just kewl!  :veryhappy: 

except that hacking... T_T


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 23, 2009)

Until the update for the HBC comes out and gets around the ban.  Wont be long.  I have the HBC and have yet to have an issue.  But then again I only use it for the DVD player, Music player, Youtube Player ect.


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 23, 2009)

I think Nintendo has just said this to scare Homebrew users so they delete their channel, or it might be real, but in my oppinion i think its a lie, so therefor im keeping Homebrew channel

+ Im looking for somebody to help me with hacking.. PM me


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 23, 2009)

It is probably just a scare.  I'm not getting rid of Doom or Quake because of this lol


----------



## Rene (Mar 23, 2009)

mwah, glad that i didn't try homebrew, i'm too lazy anyway


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2009)

It is real, I had the error, I got rid of it, =D


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 23, 2009)

You got rid of what?  The HBC or the error code?


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2009)

Error Code.


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 23, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Error Code.


...how?


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

I just deleted it.  Knowing those guys, they'll probably skirt around the banwave.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 23, 2009)

Ive known this for quite a few days now.


They scan your wii for something called the HAXX ticket, then ban the wii IP.


The HAXX ticket is in homebrew,


But if you get WAD installer you can ran homebrew apps, (GeckoOS, ocarnia) This doesnt have the haxx ticket so hackers, or anyone can get banned.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 23, 2009)

This from MKW.com.

Its about hack ban fixer but it still applys.
i think.


Introduction

Yesterday, hackers of various Nintendo Wi-Fi capable games are confronted by the first action taken against them from Nintendo. This includes the temporary banning of numorous hackers from entering Nintendo WFC, and are presented with the EC 20102, then kicked off from WFC. I will not go into detail about it here, you can find additional information on other threads on this forum.

Hackers on this forum, such as Mr. Bean, myself and countless others, have spent some time investigating the bug that prevents us from entering WFC. We came up with the most accurate and appropriate description based on the cases, and they will be explained in more detail below.

What Nintendo Does

Nintendo WFC now monitors suspecious activity in all Wii online games that are active on their servers. They will now periodically scan for users with the Homebrew Channel(HBC) on their systems. For those of you who don't know what HBC is, it is an application for Wii users to launch homebrew, including software that are used in hacking Wii games.

Nintendo scans the system's hard drive for a specific file. This file is known as the HAXX Ticket or the HBC Ticket. This ticket is present in all systems with the Homebrew Channel installed. Since most hackers use HBC to hack their games, Nintendo believes that it is an effective way to search out hackers, who will have the HAXX Ticket on their Wii system.

Nintendo then flags the MAC Address (Wii ID) of the system tested positive for the HAXX Ticket. This means that this system will not be able to log on to WFC for a certain period of time that Nintendo sets. This also means all games and FCs related to this Wii ID will be banned. So that includes the banning of ALL your MKWii licenses, your SSBB account, your CoD:WaW profile, your ACCF records and all other WFC IDs you may have.

IF You're Banned

If you are guilty of hacking, like myself, and Nintendo caught and banned you, you have the following options:

1. Re-format your system. This will get you a new Wii ID and unbanned, but it will erase everything and you will not be able to use your old saves anymore. You have to start with new FCs.

2. Wait. It is assumed that this is a 1st-time warning from Nintendo, you will be unbanned soon.

3. Call Nintendo. I've heard of a lot of hackers calling Nintendo and discussing about unbanning them if they behave in the future.

Ban Prevention

I am unsure that this will work 100%, time will tell. (It's only been a bit more than one day, lol)

Since Nintendo scans for the HAXX Ticket that exists on the Homebrew Channel. The best way to prevent it is to NOT HAVE the HAXX Ticket on your system. This mean that you should remove HBC from your system, because its ticket is what Nintendo is looking for and that ultimately gets you banned.

Can you still hack? YES. There are alternatives aside from using HBC to hack the games. You can launch the program directly from TwilightHack/Zelda TP disc, or install the program itself as a fixed Wii Channel and launch it from there. Such methods do not involve the present of the HAXX Ticket. So Nintendo can NOT scan for it (IT DOESN'T EXIST!!) and they can NOT ban you in this case.

REMEMBER:
NO TICKET, NO BAN!!

Conclusion

No, don't hate us because we may have found a stable way to bypass Nintendo's reinforcements. Personally, I believe Nintendo did a really good job this time. They managed to get rid of a load of n00b hackers out there, and not just on MKWii but on other games as well. However, as of now, many people are still "enhancing the online gaming experience" for others by hacking. So I wouldn't say Nintendo completely win this battle. Time will give us the final results, and I await and accept Nintendo's next challange, on behalf of all the 4 Teh Lulz hackers out there.


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 23, 2009)

My Wi-Fi still works fine, thank god.


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2009)

You only get the code if you hack online.


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 23, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> You only get the code if you hack online.


I could install homebrew and hack offline...



But i dont wanna *censored.3.0* my loZ TP data.


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I deleted HBC last night, Then installed it today, & it erased my LOZ data. :'(
I was like so so close to finishing it.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats why you take a copy of your LOZ file put it onto your computer for safekeeping, then put it back onto your wii when you are done


----------



## Joe (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, XD
I was meant to click copy, Instead of erase]
But I click erase, I wasn't watching what I was doing :'(
& I rly cba to start it all again, Even if it was an amazing game
I'll keep it, In case I need it for another HBC thingy.


----------



## child911 (Mar 23, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I got banned forever and I un-banned myself formatting my Wii.


But then you lose all your data right? I tried that once because I didn't know what it did and I lost everything! =[


----------



## zerosk8r4life128 (Mar 23, 2009)

I wish the people who get .3 seconds in time trials on MK Wii would get banned.
but then again those people aren't hacking but nintendo still needs to remove those...


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 23, 2009)

child911 said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you really THAT dumb to not copy all ur data on your SD card and put it on the computer and formate wii then put it back on -_-'


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 23, 2009)

The Famouse Fleep said:
			
		

> child911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg, fleep crushed someone in a battle of intelligence. :O

Well I don't have HBC but I think a perma ban is unnecessary but there seems to be obvious ways to bypass it. o:

Besides, for teh lulz hackers make it fun.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 23, 2009)

permanent bans do seem a little excessive...something less intense would be better


----------



## bud (Mar 23, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/uaLGS8_gE7g'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/uaLGS8_gE7g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
this reflects how happy i am. it's abut time Nintendo did something about this! i'm tired of seeing those stupid hacked records of Mario Kart Wii <_<


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 24, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/uaLGS8_gE7g'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/uaLGS8_gE7g' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Nintendo should just get off there lazy behinds and go on everyday deleting records.


And yes ryudo he got ownt in a battle of intelegence.


*Cough*Im 10*Cough*


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 24, 2009)

This is easy to get around =)


----------



## The Famouse Fleep (Mar 24, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> This is easy to get around =)


Ya, i dont think im gonna download homebrew again, im just gonna get WAD installer to run homebrew apps.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 24, 2009)

That is totally unnecessary... But whatever suits you lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 24, 2009)

YES!! Take THAT, hackers!


----------



## Dragorium15 (Mar 24, 2009)

You all seem to be under the impression this will stop them.

This is what hackers DO. It won't take them long to get around this, if they haven't already.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 24, 2009)

Dragorium15 said:
			
		

> You all seem to be under the impression this will stop them.
> 
> This is what hackers DO. It won't take them long to get around this, if they haven't already.


You didn't read the above posts, did you?


----------



## akmaruman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

sry for being stupid but wat is homebrew?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 24, 2009)

akmaruman09 said:
			
		

> sry for being stupid but wat is homebrew?


Hacking program.


----------



## KGN406 (Mar 24, 2009)

some people might get mad at me for saying this but... GOOD!  It makes playing with people online much more fun and you don't have to worry about getting HDLC you don't want


----------



## AC Lova123 (Mar 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHA. this is halarious. And to all the people goin "YAAAY ITSA BOUT TIME THOSE HACKERS GOT WHAT THEY DESERVE!" well...um....you phail. because people figured out how to get around it the second day >__> and yes Ryudo is right. This is what hackers DO. just give them some time to figure out how to get past something and they WILL. I only dislike hackers that hack SSBB and Mario Kart Wii cuz i never win because I like to play fair on MK Wii


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 24, 2009)

AC Lova123 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA. this is halarious. And to all the people goin "YAAAY ITSA BOUT TIME THOSE HACKERS GOT WHAT THEY DESERVE!" well...um....you phail. because people figured out how to get around it the second day >__> and yes Ryudo is right. This is what hackers DO. just give them some time to figure out how to get past something and they WILL. I only dislike hackers that hack SSBB and Mario Kart Wii cuz i never win because I like to play fair on MK Wii


Differnce between jerk hackers and for teh lulz hackers. 
For teh lulz hackers are the nice ones.

@KGN This in no way, stops HDLC. :b


----------



## Muh Pit (Mar 25, 2009)

*laughs alot*



Finally.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 25, 2009)

Hahahah at all the people thinking this stopped anything.  I already tested it out, it is easy to get around.

The HBC is NOT a program for hacking.  The HBC is a program that allows you to run programs you wouldnt normally be able to run.  I can use the DVD program to allow myself to play DVDs on my Wii.  I can get onto youtube with the HBC.  I can also play Homebrew games, such as Quake, Doom, Duck Hunt, Mahjong, Operation and so on.  There are 2 programs that hackers use to cheat.  These programs are Ocarina and Gecko.  These are the cheating programs.  NOT the HBC.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

AC Lova123 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHA. this is halarious. And to all the people goin "YAAAY ITSA BOUT TIME THOSE HACKERS GOT WHAT THEY DESERVE!" well...um....you phail. because people figured out how to get around it the second day >__> and yes Ryudo is right. This is what hackers DO. just give them some time to figure out how to get past something and they WILL. I only dislike hackers that hack SSBB and Mario Kart Wii cuz i never win because I like to play fair on MK Wii


Yeah, there's a work around, but at the expense of formatting your Wii. You lose EVERYTHING.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

From the Mario Kart Wii forums:






			
				ARM1 said:
			
		

> Anyway, Nintendo banns hackers from, well, seeing if you hack or not. They only check WWs for signs of hacking, if they find hackers, they will ban the hacker's MAC ID, IP and Wii FC (along with all the game-specific FCs stored on that Wii FC.)
> 
> MAC ID - (Can not be changed)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 25, 2009)

im thinking of getting HBC after a while! not for hacking! thats just lame!
 (except the "lulz hackers" ^_^ )

i just want to use youtube and the DVD player!


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 25, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> im thinking of getting HBC after a while! not for hacking! thats just lame!
> (except the "lulz hackers" ^_^ )
> 
> i just want to use youtube and the DVD player!


You can use the Internet Channel for YouTube... Why bother using the HBC?


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 25, 2009)

So, does this affect us if we go online while hacking, or just overall, if we use it at ANY time, we get banned?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 25, 2009)

Read previous pages. -.-

You only get banned if you have a HBC ticket and go online with it.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 26, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> im thinking of getting HBC after a while! not for hacking! thats just lame!
> (except the "lulz hackers" ^_^ )
> 
> i just want to use youtube and the DVD player!


You will only get banned if caught using ocarina or gecko online with the haxxx ticket


----------



## Joe (Mar 26, 2009)

I was just hacking on MKW, Like NimArm1 hacks online, & I got no error code.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 26, 2009)

all it is doing is filtering out the idiots who hack.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 26, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> I was just hacking on MKW, Like NimArm1 hacks online, & I got no error code.


Then you haven't been caught yet. But you will.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Mar 26, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then he will format and start hacking again. :b


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 27, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried it, already received the ban, and got around it already.  As did Joe.  And I did so without formatting my Wii.  Also I have prevented future messages.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 27, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_< 

I hate you hackers. Why do you have to ruin the fun for everyone? It's no fun when hackers are winning all the MKW tournaments.


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 27, 2009)

I dont hack MKW.  I've only hacked it in a hack only race


----------



## Bell_Hunter (Mar 28, 2009)

Unlucky for people who have it. I never had it and never really wanted it.


----------



## Nic (Mar 28, 2009)

Guys why is every hacking now? Storm please close this.


----------

